# Was ist den mit Gentoo passiert? sk98lin? [SOLVED]

## Alexi-5000

Guten Tag alle zusammen.

Ich habe meine PC Hardware aufgerüstet.

Nach einem Jahr Abstinenz wollte ich mich dran machen ein neues Gentoo aufzusetzen.

Ich muss erschreckt feststellen, dass sich Einiges verändert hat und das nicht zum Guten wie

ich finde.

Wer will denn den grafischen Installer?

Was ist mit der Gentoo Philosophie HALLOO?

Mein Marvell Yukon Netzwerk Modul (sk98lin) ist auch verschwunden, ich kann nicht mal mehr

ein Netzwerk aufbauen und somit scheitert die Installation nach Stunden Lesens und Probierens.

Das Handbuch hat sich auch zum Schlechten verändert.

Ach, hätte ich mir das Handbuch für dir 2005.x Installation doch ausgedruckt, dann würde ich mir

das nochmal installieren.

Anyway, könnte mir mal jemand sagen, wo ich das Marvell Yukon Modul beim LiveCD booten OHNE

Internet herbekomme?

Danke allen im VorausLast edited by Alexi-5000 on Fri Aug 11, 2006 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doedel

neu aufsetzen ist doch gar nicht noetig, nach und nach wird ja mit jeder software die du updatest auch die deps. upgedatet.

aber trotzdem: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/2005.1/handbook-x86.xml

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/x86/

----------

## Vortex375

sk98lin wurde durch den sehr viel perfomanteren Treiber skge ersetzt.

----------

## Alexi-5000

Aha.

Vielen Dank an Euch beide für die schnelle und direkte Hilfe.

Wenn ich dadurch weiterkomme werde ich das Thema schließen.

Alexi-5000

----------

## amne

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich muss erschreckt feststellen, dass sich Einiges verändert hat und das nicht zum Guten wie
> 
> ich finde.
> ...

 

Leute, die einen grafischen Installer wollen. Oder einen dialog-basierten.

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist mit der Gentoo Philosophie HALLOO?
> 
> 

 

Die Gentoo Philosophie sagt nichts über einen grafischen Installer - und man kann Gentoo auch weiter ohne Installer installieren - es gibt ein Handbuch für Installer und eins ohne HALLOO.

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein Marvell Yukon Netzwerk Modul (sk98lin) ist auch verschwunden, ich kann nicht mal mehr
> 
> ein Netzwerk aufbauen und somit scheitert die Installation nach Stunden Lesens und Probierens.

 

Probiers mit dem Modul sky2 oder skge - und das hat nichts mit Gentoo zu tun wenn sich da im Kernel was ändert. 

Diese Information findet sich im Forum innerhalb von 5-10 Minuten.

Falls das nicht funktioniert zeig einmal dein lspci her, ohne das kann man nur schätzen.

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Das Handbuch hat sich auch zum Schlechten verändert.

 

Und zwar?

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Ach, hätte ich mir das Handbuch für dir 2005.x Installation doch ausgedruckt, dann würde ich mir
> 
> das nochmal installieren.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2005.1/index.xml

----------

## Alexi-5000

Ja ja, nicht hauen.

Das Meiste habe ich ja schon gefunden.

Mich wundert nur, das ich trotz Gentoo Kentnisse nicht einen Schritt

vorwärts komme.

Ganz im Gegensatz von vor 2 Jahren, wo ich bei null angefangen habe.

Das spricht doch in meinen Augen für eine Verschlechterung oder besser

eine Verkomplizierung.

Alexi-5000

----------

## think4urs11

und wo (genau) hast du nun ein Problem?

----------

## Alexi-5000

Keines mehr.

Mit dem Modul skge hat es geklappt.

Und die nicht grafische Installation habe ich gefunden.

Ich weiss nur noch nicht ob mir der Fortschritt gefällt. Egal

da muss ich mit leben.

Vielen Dank an alle.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Finswimmer

Was hat sich denn geändert?

Es gibt immer noch ne Stage 3...

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

ich war nur etwas enttäuscht, das gentoo nun auch den grafischen weg gehen will.

schliesslich hat u.a das installieren über die textkonsole mir gezeigt, wie linux funktioniert.

und für jemanden der linux mit gentoo betreiben will, finde ich den weg der grafischen

oberfläche nicht korrekt. nach dem motto erst die arbeit, dann das vergnügen.

da gentoo in meinen augen sich von übrigen "distributionen" stark abhebt, s.h auch

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/philosophy.xml war ich etwas irritiert, das man nun

so mir nichts dirnichts mit ner fetten grafischen oberfläche OHNE ARBEIT begrüsst wird.

aber so soll es wohl sein...

Alexi-5000

----------

## nikaya

Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass der graphische Installer noch seeehhr buggy ist.Aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja mit 2006.1

----------

## Alexi-5000

Gibt es den schon eine Ankündigung von 2006.1 ?

Ich wollte eigentlich noch bis zur 2006.1 warten.

Schade das die Gentoo News Seite so selten News bereitstellt.

Wo kann man eigentlich noch Gentoo News lesen?

Alexi-5000

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Wo kann man eigentlich noch Gentoo News lesen?

 

http://planet.gentoo.org

----------

## gabelhonz

 *Quote:*   

> sk98lin wurde durch den sehr viel perfomanteren Treiber skge ersetzt.

 

Sorry aber wer keine Ahnung hat sollte eventuell lieber gar nix sagen. Sorry aber ist leider so.

Soviel zum schluss.

Wer alle Funktionen seiner Karte ausschöpfen möchte zieht sich die Treiber von http://www.skd.de runter, patcht den Kernel und fertig.

gruß

----------

